# Boy or Girl?



## Zero4910 (Sep 28, 2009)

I can't decide on which V to get...a male or female? Are there pros / cons to either one? Is one sex more "velcro" than the other? Is one easier to train than the other? I have more questions on this matter but I can't remember them right now (if you think of something else that I should know, please tell me)

-Adam


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

one of each problem solved


----------



## Zero4910 (Sep 28, 2009)

Ah, yes.... if life were only that simple....

If I had my way, I would get all the Vizslas I could and still have room on my king size bed!!


----------



## that_girl (Aug 31, 2009)

After getting to know probably over 100 vizslas working for a breeder for 2 years, I'd say there really is no difference between the sexes. It's really up to your preference.

I believe females are easier, because they aren't so focused on reproducing. I hate walking a male dog that has to stop and pee on every tree. They can also get distracted on the hunt if there is a female dog in the area.

Females, however, will cost you more because of the spay. If you choose not to spay, then you have to worry about pyometra, which is a nasty uterine infection that many females will develop over time. I work at a vet office and we probably see 3-4 dogs a month with this condition. the only cure is to spay the dog. If it's not caught in time, then it will kill the dog.

As far as velcro-ness and hunting ability, that's really up to the genetics behind the dog and not so much the gender. Good luck in your puppy search.


----------

